# It just keeps getting worse...



## rb500 (Jul 12, 2009)

It seems that the more I look into tanks and supplies while I prepare to get my betta, I keep finding smaller and smaller tanks. :| Look here, 

http://www.thatpetplace.com/pet/group/14388/product.web

That is just rediculous! It has to be 1/3 or 1/2 gal, and in the description in the the page before it was dubbed "perfectly betta sized"! :shock: how stupid can they be? :-(


----------



## AngelicScars (May 5, 2009)

I think I have the 1/2 gallon version of that brand. Mine is made to be divided so they only get half of the 1/2 gallon! I can't believe they'd make something like this for a fish. Fortunately, I take the divider out and only use the 1/2 gallons as a quarantine or a place to hold my Bettas while cleaning their tanks.


----------



## rb500 (Jul 12, 2009)

Like I said, it keeps getting worse! 
http://www.thatpetplace.com/pet/group/4065/product.web


----------



## rb500 (Jul 12, 2009)

Yea, how can they think of including a divider for a 1/2 gal? That type of bowl should only ever be used for just that, a space for cleaning or healing.


----------



## AngelicScars (May 5, 2009)

rb500 said:


> Like I said, it keeps getting worse!
> http://www.thatpetplace.com/pet/group/4065/product.web


I've seen those bowls at craft stores. They are used for like Ive leaves. :roll:

I think I read somewhere that someone found a purse that you put your Betta in as part of the design. *gags*


----------



## rb500 (Jul 12, 2009)

Yea! I saw that too, it was in an article about the top ten outragous fashion accessories. That was definetly number one!


----------



## AlfaTheBeta (May 11, 2009)

I cant believe someonw would do that to a fish

you think that those people would realize that the fish die faster in those small tanks.


----------



## rb500 (Jul 12, 2009)

Yea I know! It seems that no matter how many failures there are or how many of them die from too little spaces and improper care, no one still wants to believe that bettas aren't just the 'easy fish'


----------



## Philip The Fish (Apr 25, 2009)

i know what you mean. theres one at petco thats small as it is, but they have a divider option, which makes like each side the size of a betta... its ridiculous.

http://www.petco.com/product/9435/Lee-s-Dual-Betta-Hex.aspx


----------



## neenjar (Jun 19, 2009)

Unfortunately, the average consumer is not educated on ANY products they buy, from electronics to pets and everything in between.

Corporations count on these uneducated consumers and market towards them. Marketing is a very powerful tool on those that do not research and just buy because they want it, or saw a magazine add or TV commercial about it.

In the non animal market it does not bother me so much, let the uneducated waste their hard earned money on junk they will use once and then get bored with, or trying to save a buck and buying the super cheap version of something only to have it break and need replacement.

In the pet market it is a different story. There should be standards that these companies are held to, eliminating animal cruelty in the consumer market. Store employees should be better trained and have real knowledge about the animals and habitats they are selling to not add to the problem. There are lots of shoulds... But only one thing that matters to the companies, *profit margins*. Training costs money, encouraging environments that leads to shorter animal life creates sales. When the human race can get past greed, then maybe we can start to see some of the changes that "should" be the standard.


/rant

In short, I agree with y'all


----------



## sweetviolets (Jul 14, 2009)

rb500 said:


> Like I said, it keeps getting worse!
> http://www.thatpetplace.com/pet/group/4065/product.web


I looked up the info on this one to see the size. You can't believe what this said! 

Glass Betta Bowl - Ivy - 4 in. 

Make a perfect little "betta bowl" for your desk. Once dechlorinated water is added to the bowl all you need is pebbles and a betta and enjoy your new friend.

This litle bowl is perfect for more than your new betta...just add a little imagination They make beautiful centerpieces for parties and weddings (with bettas, flowers, beads, or other decorations), add fresh or dried flowers for elegant arrangements, or use them in tons of other craft projects
*Size:*
Approximately 3 3/4" L x 3 3/4" W x 4" H

Makes me sick!:frustrated:


----------



## rb500 (Jul 12, 2009)

OMG! that's just rediculous, to market that as a decoration! the plants in the tank are the decoration, put there for the betta's needs, but the betta himself is not. Oh and I love the part where it says, 'All you need is pebbles and a betta' and 'they make good cernterpeices'. Wow. that's all i should say to stay safe lol. Wow.


----------



## rb500 (Jul 12, 2009)

This has to be the worst I've ever seen. 
http://208.106.191.145/_media/imgs/articles/a144_ipond.jpg
The black one is really a speaker that you could plug your ipod into and it would play your music out loud. Dubbed the 'ipond' Seriously, why? Thankfully this product was discontinued because of animal cruelty. 

Here's another view.
http://www.rainbowskill.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/03/a55.jpg

This is what the advertisement says...
_These iPond is combination of iPod & Aquarium. The iPond is an iPod accessory which combines a speaker with a tiny aquarium. A single fish can lives in about 650 millilitres of water. It’s all the rage in __Australia__ but some of the __people__ consider it as animal cruelty._
_The fighting ability of fish to breathe air from the surface, the tank was far too small for it to receive adequate oxygen. The small volume of water would lead to rapid change in temperature and this meant the tropical fish would not live long……………_


----------



## sweetviolets (Jul 14, 2009)

I'm so glad that was discontinued. That's horrible!


----------



## neenjar (Jun 19, 2009)

I was at a wedding recently where the reception had betta's in the centerpieces. They were the brides personal collection and each one was in a gallon with anubias plants and bamboo and only for that day until they went home to their proper homes. It was rather neat.

She would not let me take my centerpiece.  lol

It was what stirred my to get back into fish keeping after 6 months of having no tanks.


----------



## rb500 (Jul 12, 2009)

Yea neenjar, I think that is okay. It was only for a couple hours you know? But I think it is such a shame when people use them for centerpeices in their home, and that tiny thing is actually their permanant home.


----------



## neenjar (Jun 19, 2009)

Yeah it was only a few hours and the fish seemed to love all the attention they got, none looked stressed. On tiny homes I agree. Gallon vases are not too bad for short term storage


----------



## rb500 (Jul 12, 2009)

Completely agree lol.


----------



## Seanyb9985 (Jul 21, 2009)

They should make the people buying these things live in a 3x3ft room for a week and then let them decide on buying these so called "Betta Aquariums"


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Yeah, I agree.


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Disgusting. I plan to get a job at a pet store when I'm old enough. I will probably get fired though. Because they won't sell ANY of those "perfectly sized betta tanks" 

:-D


----------



## neenjar (Jun 19, 2009)

doggyhog said:


> Disgusting. I plan to get a job at a pet store when I'm old enough. I will probably get fired though. Because they won't sell ANY of those "perfectly sized betta tanks"
> 
> :-D


They won't mind as long as you are selling larger tanks with heaters and filters.

I thought about working part time at my local petsmart, but I would not last long, maybe 1 paycheck, so it's not worth my time.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

A single betta dosen't need more than 1-2.5 gallons of water. Some say they get stressed in larger tanks (not true). The reason some people put bettas in small containers is because their long fins make swimming hard so they rest a lot. However these jars *ARE NOT ACCEPTABLE. *

To many horror storys. I have the divider half gallon (no gravel or anything like that) for conditioning pairs but other than that it's pretty useless. Mainly because it's to small to house a fish for a long time.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I had one in a less than half a gallon container for 5 days, until I got him a gallon and a half. Then her got moved to the 4 gallon, THEN to a 2.5 gallon.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

dramaqueen said:


> I had one in a less than half a gallon container for 5 days, until I got him a gallon and a half. Then her got moved to the 4 gallon, THEN to a 2.5 gallon.


Wow she sounds like my sister, who is always moving LOL. Except I don't think bettas have as many clothes LOL.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I said her when I meant him. lol


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

Just when you think you've seen it all, someone comes up with yet another ridiculous idea. Freakin fish in a speaker? 

Horrible and depressing.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Next thing they'll do is put one in a telephone!


----------



## rb500 (Jul 12, 2009)

Hehehe *sees evil plan in mind and laughs* lol


----------



## rb500 (Jul 12, 2009)

That last comment was about the post saying to stick people buying little bowls to be put in a 3 by 3 space...shoulda used a quote hehe


----------



## rb500 (Jul 12, 2009)

dramaqueen said:


> Next thing they'll do is put one in a telephone!


hehe, I saw a tank built into a london telephone booth once. The sides were welded shut and the top put on a hinge but the whole thing was filled lol.


----------



## sampster5000 (Jul 23, 2009)

I keep my betta in a 35 gallon fish tank with about 15 other fish and he does great. I think it is very cruel to keep any fish of any size in a container so small.


----------



## Zombie (Jul 14, 2009)

With the dual betta hex on petco.com, it says that being in close proximity to another betta makes them fan their fins, flare their gils, and brighten their colors. Horrible.. I'm purchasing dual betta hex's to home my fish in during tank cleanings, but they won't be in there for more than 15 minutes and they get to go back to their happy homes. I'm going to purchase a Betta soon and it will be homed solitarily in a 5 gallon bow front with live plants, and a varied diet including flakes, pellets, bloodworms and live fry. I am going to make his home as appropriate as possible for him and assure him a better life than in those nasty little cups. I've already decided I'm rescuing from Petco seeing as they treat their fish worst there and I'd like to know I made a difference. I also have two 1.5 gal vases and a 1 gal bowl I may put a Betta a piece in, but I would go no smaller than 1 gallon. The fish deserve a chance and their reputation needs to be saved.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Yeah, I wouldn't go with anything less than a gallon either.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Zombie said:


> *With the dual betta hex on petco.com, it says that being in close proximity to another betta makes them fan their fins, flare their gils, and brighten their colors. Horrible..* I'm purchasing dual betta hex's to home my fish in during tank cleanings, but they won't be in there for more than 15 minutes and they get to go back to their happy homes. I'm going to purchase a Betta soon and it will be homed solitarily in a 5 gallon bow front with live plants, and a varied diet including flakes, pellets, bloodworms and live fry. I am going to make his home as appropriate as possible for him and assure him a better life than in those nasty little cups. I've already decided I'm rescuing from Petco seeing as they treat their fish worst there and I'd like to know I made a difference. I also have two 1.5 gal vases and a 1 gal bowl I may put a Betta a piece in, but I would go no smaller than 1 gallon. The fish deserve a chance and their reputation needs to be saved.


I agree though flaring isn't bad for the fish it is bad to house them in containers smaller than one gallon preferably 2.5 gallons. Half gallon requires a complete water change every 3-5 days and housing two in such a small tank would mean daily water changes (stressful). Though I do have some quart jars, which require a complete water change every three days.

I have a product similar to the Dual Betta Hex but it's pretty useless. I only use it for conditioning pairs (which I could do just as well in their jars) and I don't use the gravel or the plant :/



dramaqueen said:


> Yeah, I wouldn't go with anything less than a gallon either.


Agreed.


----------



## Zombie (Jul 14, 2009)

I wish there was some way fish lovers could join together and do a broadcast on every channel about the cruelness of keeping fish in bad conditions and over-stocking tanks and such. really open everyones eyes on this. Maybe i can bring this to Peta's attention and start a campaign with them.

UPDATE: I'm FINALLY out of the ER and now my mum is paying me to 'babysit' my little brother and little step-brother (11 and 12) and along with babysitting for my other lady I'll be making pretty good income. My mum is paying $20 a day. I'll finally be able to start getting ready for my tanks!! Yay!!


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Zombie said:


> I wish there was some way fish lovers could join together and do a broadcast on every channel about the cruelness of keeping fish in bad conditions and over-stocking tanks and such. really open everyones eyes on this. Maybe i can bring this to Peta's attention and start a campaign with them.
> 
> UPDATE: I'm FINALLY out of the ER and now my mum is paying me to 'babysit' my little brother and little step-brother (11 and 12) and along with babysitting for my other lady I'll be making pretty good income. My mum is paying $20 a day. I'll finally be able to start getting ready for my tanks!! Yay!!


PETA isn't good. They take things to extrmems. The best thing we can do is teach them proper care.

Here's a good article: http://www.wikihow.com/Help-Pet-Shop-Bettas


----------



## Zombie (Jul 14, 2009)

I support PETA and am a proud member and Vegan. Just my personal oppinions on animal rights.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Zombie said:


> I support PETA and am a proud member and Vegan. Just my personal oppinions on animal rights.


I hope I didn't sound mean or anything. In my opinion taking things to extremes isn't good.


----------



## truebluesue (Jul 18, 2009)

Seanyb9985, Your Betta looks so much like my Velvet that just passed away this morning. I had him for two and a half years and he had been sick for a week and I was just sick this morning when I went to see how he was . My son felt sorry for me and went and bought me a new one this afternoon and now I;m not sure if I should throw away his bowl and glass beads I had him in or try to clean it with salt and try it or not?? The glass beads are colored and are the kind you use in a vase to arrange flowers with and I thought they would compliment the colors of the fish. I have two with the glass beads and two with aquarium rocks in their bowls.


----------



## Zombie (Jul 14, 2009)

no, it didn't sound mean. I just support them. I hope I didn't sound angry, either. ):


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I didn't think anyone sounded mean or angry. We all have the right to our opinion.


----------



## ifish (Apr 30, 2009)

i origonally bought a 1/2 gallon tank thwn said hey this is not fair and i joined this site begged my parents for a bigger tank to get with MY money and they said no so i went and found a bigger bown in my basement but still hopping to get 5 gallon soon


----------



## Zombie (Jul 14, 2009)

dramaqueen said:


> I didn't think anyone sounded mean or angry. We all have the right to our opinion.


Agreed. Just making sure.


----------



## rb500 (Jul 12, 2009)

Wow, I never expected this thread to reach 5 pages! lol


----------



## Zombie (Jul 14, 2009)

A lot of people feel strongly about the subject.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Yes, thats true. We hate seeing animals mistreated.


----------



## Zombie (Jul 14, 2009)

I actiflly feel bad for planning only one betta in a 5 gallon. I don't want the others to think he's spoiled. ):


----------



## rb500 (Jul 12, 2009)

lol, most of my bettas will be in 5 gal


----------



## Zombie (Jul 14, 2009)

-pokes siggy- I'm working with like a ten by twelve bedroom here. LOL


----------



## rb500 (Jul 12, 2009)

haha, yea that's about mine, maybe 11 by 12 lol. I still haven't decided where to put them


----------



## Zombie (Jul 14, 2009)

I'll probably end up with my bettas first as they'll be cheapest and my room feels dead with no fish.


----------



## neenjar (Jun 19, 2009)

Zombie said:


> I support PETA and am a proud member and Vegan. Just my personal oppinions on animal rights.


In my opinion PETA is a good idea, poor implementation. They go way to extreme, to get points across you have to appeal to the masses, and too many view them as burn out hippie liberals for their voice to be taken seriously enough to make global change.

I respect vegans for doing their vegan thing. Me, I can not do it. If I do not eat meat at least once a week I get very cranky. My wife needs rare red meat at least twice a week or medication that makes her very ill do to a rare blood disorder. I would much rather season and grill some cow over lump hardwood than watch my wife lay on the couch her entire life weak and in pain.


----------

